

How to Come Up With Business Ideas - sorbus
http://www.onwardly.com/introduction-to-the-initial-spark-part-1-of-5

======
da5e
This looks like it's going to be a good series. I have trouble remembering to
follow up on multi-part stories. Does anyone have any good strategies or is
there a HN tool for doing so?

~~~
sorbus
I'm subscribed to Onwardly's feed (which is how I found this, actually).
Google Reader says that there are 1.6 posts per week, so it's probably safe to
subscribe without worrying about being inundated with posts (depending on how
you define inundated). @Onwardly also seems to tweet out new blog posts,
though I would expect a bit more noise there.

